# Broken Woodburner Bit



## Farmerboy9087

I just got the woodburner tool and woodburnt a pattern then when I went to take it out and put a different one in it screwed of in the woodburner. I was wondering if there was any way to get it out, or screw out whats left in the woodburner.


----------



## Kenbo

There are many types of woodburners and I'm sure that there are probably many solutions to your problem. Could you post a few photos of the damage so that we can better understand which woodburner you have and what you are dealing with to fix it.


----------



## Farmerboy9087

It's a Walnut Hollow one from Rockler

Here are some Pictures


----------



## Farmerboy9087

Heres what came out of the bit


----------



## mdntrdr

You could possibly drill and try an EZ out.


----------



## Farmerboy9087

Thats what i was thinkin about maybe doin the only thing holding me back is that Ez outs have never worked that great for me in the past, but thats probably what I'll try thanks


----------



## Kenbo

I've never seen one of those twist off like that. I know those tips are soft but wow.  EZ out may or may not work due to the softness of the metal. If you do choose to use it, be careful not to damage the underlying threads.


----------



## woodnthings

*The problem will be..*

centering the drill in the hole so as not to ruin the threads. Here's some ideas... drill a wooden or plastic block with the outer diameter of the burner shaft but only partially through.
Use the center remaining in the partial hole to center the smaller drill used to drill the hole for the easyout.
The object is to make the two holes concentric. 
Slip the guide over the outer shaft and carefully drill the appropriate size drill. If you don't have a small easyout, as a last resort you can try a file tang from a rat tail file as a square peg will lock up in a round hole... just tap it in securely and remember the file handle is brittle so use a minimum of force. I would also apply the heat from a propane torch and some penetration lubricant before anything else. bill


----------



## H. A. S.

Try loading it up with PB Blaster for a few minutes, then do the EZ out.


----------



## EldieSchiemann

*How I fixed the broken tip problem...*

E[email protected] 

If the end of the bit snapped off, get a drill bit for steel, just a bit smaller then the actual tool bit a drill it out. Then get a machine screw with the same diameter and thread style say the wood burner tip and screw it into the end ON THE RIGHT ANGLE! (I did that part after the tool cooled down...) ...May require a screw driver to get it to the right depth. Then check to see if another wood burner tip will fit in. 

Same problem happened to me yesterday and that was how I fixed it, and the bit fits perfectly into the woodburner also.


----------



## Lord Wood

> If the end of the bit snapped off, get a drill bit for steel, just a bit smaller then the actual tool bit a drill it out. Then get a machine screw with the same diameter and thread style say the wood burner tip and screw it into the end ON THE RIGHT ANGLE! (I did that part after the tool cooled down...) ...May require a screw driver to get it to the right depth. Then check to see if another wood burner tip will fit in.


This is the only right way to do it.


----------

